# Hang tags and labels



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi-
We have a really great hang tag design that we want to have printed. We would like to have our design printed on a piece of canvas or other vintage looking fabric. Does anyone know a company that does this and does not have ridiculously high minimums?

Also, am looking to do a tag for the garment with the same look. having the tag printed rather than woven?

Any help would be appreciated, thank you!

Rachel


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

RachelNY28 said:


> Hi-
> We have a really great hang tag design that we want to have printed. We would like to have our design printed on a piece of canvas or other vintage looking fabric. Does anyone know a company that does this and does not have ridiculously high minimums?
> 
> Also, am looking to do a tag for the garment with the same look. having the tag printed rather than woven?
> ...


Have you tried all of the prefered Vendors to the left of this page?

How many tags are you talking about?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try Laven Labels for the vintage looking hang tags. I got some samples from them that had some nice once along this style.

For a printed label, you would want to talk to the company that prints your t-shirt designs to see if they can screen print right on the neckline. DTG printers can also do this. You can also buy printed heat transfer labels with your custom label design and have them applied.


----------

